# Happy Fathers day to all the Dads past and present.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 17, 2017)

This is a photo of my Dad and I  taken while on vacation in 1951.Looks like we rode in style back then. Years later with my daughter having a very interesting phone conversation. I miss him so much.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 17, 2017)

Happy Father's Day!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2017)

Great photos Ruth!  Happy Father's Day to all the Dads, and Grandfathers!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks for the pictures, Ruth.  Your Daughter looks like you, at that age.  Happy Father's Day to all Dad's, near and far!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 18, 2017)

Happy Father's Day to all the Dads and Granddad's ...


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 18, 2017)

Yes, Happy Father's Day to all you Dads


----------



## debodun (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## debodun (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 18, 2017)

Did you write that poem? You had me in tears but I loved it. I'm going to send it to my Daughter who was very close to my Dad. Wonderful  photo.  





debodun said:


> View attachment 38622


----------



## debodun (Jun 18, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Did you write that poem?




No, unfortunately - but it expresses a nice sentiment.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2017)

Happy Father's Day to the man who loved me the most:


----------

